# Maple is crafting Floral Swag + Sahara



## zenni (Apr 16, 2020)

Maple is crafting _floral swag_!






Come through! Tips are not required but very much appreciated, especially Hybrids~

Sahara is also here selling
- simple small black mat
- red rose rug
- shanty mat
- imperial tile flooring
- security-monitors wall.

If anyone is interested, join on https://turnip.exchange/island/7084573e
Anything in the "Free Stuff" area is yours to take.
I'll be just laying in Maple's bed for a while. Will be kinda afk ​


----------



## TortimerCrossing (Apr 16, 2020)

Thank you!!!


----------



## seafarings (Apr 16, 2020)

Hey again! remember me from Asherisu  I already have the recipe but my friend wants that recipe so if you don’t mind, I would like to visit! I can bring some hybrids, pink or blue, your choice!


----------

